# Tax and kilometre app for a newbie



## Lloydincanberra (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi folks. I am joining as a driver in Canberra next year and am wondering if there is a good app to track tax bas ,mileage and expenses. Cheers


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

You might a better response if you post this in the Australia forum.


----------



## Lloydincanberra (Jun 15, 2019)

Oh ye. Thanks


----------

